# Pre-Employment Testing



## mrsb9906 (Feb 9, 2016)

Has any one ever applied for a coding position with MModal or any other company that requires one of these tests?  I've been in the same position the past 12 years and am looking to make a leap.  They want me to take a test and I may be a little rusty since I've only done what my job has required of me and did all my certification studies back in 2007.  Would love some advice on what to expect or maybe even somewhere that I can freshen up quickly.  Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Rowden (Feb 10, 2016)

These tests generally target critical areas that people make mistakes in or are areas of complex issues. They allow you to use all resources that are at your disposable (minus help from another person) and it is generally a good idea to use a book and an encoder if you have access to one as it has all the resources for CPT assist, HCPCS coding information, and the Coding Clinic.  

OP/Pro-fee focus a lot on the CPT aspect and make sure you are up to date on all the rules (some times they will tell you use a specific year of CPT) but they do have some tricky areas of diagnosis coding. I imagine there are probably questions related to ICD-10-CM 7th digits for injuries and such. 

Inpatient focus on your knowledge of guidelines and knowledge and application of the coding clinics. 

They make these tests difficult but fair as a way to gauge skills to determine where you would be a good fit in their organization as well as a way to weed out people who are not up to par. Some are multiple choice and some you have to enter all the codes.


----------



## mrsb9906 (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks Daniel!  I did much better than expected and scored an 86%.  I'm now in the hiring process.  I appreciate the response.


----------



## JEYCPC (Feb 22, 2016)

I haven't applied for a coding job recently that I have NOT had to take a test.  Good luck in your hiring process.


----------

